# Our new video. Shameless promotion and Rickenbacker content



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's a new video for our track "Kids In Tokyo". 

We're playing NXNE in Toronto if anyone is interested.  
17th June The Piston - 12am

[video=youtube;K_6MNZGoHAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_6MNZGoHAs[/video]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Luved it man! Good luck.............................


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

Very Canadian sound !Way to rock it!


----------

